# Grantland on the Phoenix Suns



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Agree with everything they said. And I love that they brought up how our franchise keeps coming back. We are I think #4 all-time in WIN%, our franchise hasn't been able to get over the hump but we are always relevent and rarely ever down and out for long.


----------

